# Medics is your EMT ready for 911??



## Meth0dz19 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey everyone I am a new user here and I have a question for the Medics out there.

*What advice would you give to an EMT who is currently working on a BLS/IFT to prepare for the 911 side?*

In other words what would you tell an EMT to start working on or studying to become a successful EMT working with a Medic. (Patient Assessments? Getting a set of V/S in less than a minute? Handling the Gurney? IDK you tell me!)

I am currently working as an EMT for Rural Metro IFT and I would like to know how to better prepare myself for possibly one day running calls with a Medic on the 911 side. Thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 21, 2013)

Know the area your working in. Be safe driving. Know how to use all the equipment on the ambulance. Know where everything is in the ambulance and response bags. Be confident and able to get accurate vitals. 

It also helps if the EMT knows the ALS protocols so that the EMT can have meds out before the medic asks for them and what all is needed to deliver the meds. 

Be able to easily do BLS skills. 

And once again be able to drive safely.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 21, 2013)

I've found that there is more risk for skills degradation on the 911 side than the IFT side. When you're first starting off in IFTs and looking for a 911 position, you tend to practice and keep your skills up. When you finally get a 911 slot you tend to get complacent. Keep them skills sharp even after you start 911ing. 

I work in a system where the fire department is God and we provide the BLS (Basic Lifting Service) so it's easier to let your skills degrade here (I find that I have to be assertive to get in and do things like get a BP on scene). I find that doing IFT runs are better for skill/assessment practice than 911 calls are. You seems to be in a 1:1 staffing so it will definitely be easier for you to keep the skills up.


----------



## jgreenemtp (May 31, 2013)

I second what both the other posters have said. Know your stuff, stay calm, drive even calmer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2013)

Listen more than you talk. That medic can teach you a lot but if you're annoying or cocky most will turn you into an ambulance driver. If you're not willing to listen to my instructions or constructive criticism to better yourself I'm not willing to let you put my card at risk so you will not touch or talk to a patient until that changes.

Drive safe.

Show an eagerness to learn.

Know your response area.

Drive safe.

Knowing protocols is good so you know where your partner is headed and you can anticipate assessment tools and meds like Desert said.

Drive safe.

Don't be a toolbag.

Drive safe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Akulahawk (May 31, 2013)

As a Paramedic, I only want a few things out of an EMT partner...

Drive safely and very smoothly. 
Know your protocols and be familiar with some commonly used ALS protocols.
Know your skills and be good at them.
Know the area well enough to at least get to the hospital I want to go to.
Drive safely and very smoothly... and be mindful of the "million dollar circle."
Be willing to learn, I'm willing to teach you. 
Understand that there will be times that I issue a directive that needs to be followed immediately and exactly. Usually it's for safety (yours, mine, or patient's) and I'll explain later. 
If you follow the above, as I get to know you and your abilities, I'll allow you to do more and more and more on calls. However, I will NOT allow you to jeopardize my license, or by extension, your cert. Saving yours saves mine. 
Lastly: I want you to speak your mind. If you see something, say it. I have a higher license than you, but you may see something I don't... and that could impact our safety or patient care.


----------



## Ecgg (Jun 1, 2013)

Man you guys have some high expectations for your EMT's. 


1- Drive safely (inform me if you lost so we can stop and figure it out, instead of driving aimlessly around and not informing me especially when I have vassoactive drugs and not unlimited supply)
2-Don't be too lazy (I don't expect miracles, but make the stretcher I will help, help with equipment) 
3- Down time, don't crank up the radio to the highest level for the love of god if I am reading a book. Bring headphones. I still do not understand why EMT's think it's cool to do this especially after asking them several times I need to read turn it down.


I have yet to work with someone who meets all 3 categories. 

I will tell you straight up I'd prefer seasoned MVO (no medical training, zip zero) who is not lazy and drives safely over new EMT any time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2013)

Ecgg said:


> Man you guys have some high expectations for your EMT's.



How is wanting them to drive safely, be willing to learn and not be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: high expectations? 



The OP asked for tips so we threw out the big things that are going to be expected of an EMT. 

Knowing your response area is different from region to region. After two years I know the city very well but we cover 6,000 sq. miles...we can't know every street. But if you live in a small rural community you definitely will he expected to know that community inside and out.


----------



## Ecgg (Jun 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> How is wanting them to drive safely, be willing to learn and not be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: high expectations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to work with such EMT's. Eager to learn? :rofl:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 1, 2013)

Ecgg said:


> I have yet to work with such EMT's. Eager to learn? :rofl:



Really?

I've only had a two really new partners and both have been super motivated to learn. Constantly asking questions, going over stuff, helping with my gear inventory...

Maybe it's just my charming personality?


----------



## phideux (Jun 1, 2013)

Every situation is an emergency, but it's not your emergency. So keep calm.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 1, 2013)

phideux said:


> Every situation is an emergency, but it's not your emergency. So keep calm.



:rofl:

Drive safely. Realize that if you work for a reputable company it's not really a huge difference between 911 and IFT on 95% of the calls. On the majority of the 5% that are you won't have the knowledge, skills and ability as a new EMT to affect a big change in outcome so focus on staying calm. Finally, don't be a tool and get a big head because you've "seen some bad@$$ trauma", all of us are merely a cog in a much bigger machine.


----------



## feldy (Jun 4, 2013)

As an emt who works on an ALS 911 truck, from the otherside i agree with with a lot said here. Know where you are going because your partner may not or will not be able to direct you everywhere while they are treating a critical pt. If you dont know something, or where you are going, stop what you are doing, ask... or look up where you are going (preferably before you go enroute to a call or hospital).

Knowing protocals helps a ton and will build your confidence as well as your partners confidence in you. Also stand up for yourself. Do not let a paramedic partner take advantage of you or treat you with less respect because you are a lower level. While there are times they might shout at you to do something or tell you to do something, certain tasks especially, cleaning, restocking and maintaining your equipment are joint responsibilities (at least in my opinion).


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jun 11, 2013)

I like what someone already said about listening more than talking.  Best piece of advice I was told was to keep my mouth shut and my eyes open.  The more people talk the talk, the less likely they are to have actually walked the walk.


----------

